# Are quick release steering wheel..........?



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

Are quick release steering wheel hubs street legal in California?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

For street use, I would say no.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

;]
texas doesn't care...
it's just when you speed.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

if you have removed a steering wheel that was originally equipped with an airbag and replaced it with one that isn't, then that is illegal. but as far as a quick release being illegal, i doubt it is.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

just work on your "making the cop think you're innocent" look. and the "don't pay attention to anything but where my hands are" look.

;]


----------

